# Radeon 7000 Radeon VE Family (Microsoft Corporation)



## tulla (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello, I am new to downloading demos but today I downloaded Call of duty. when I tried to open the game I recieved this message: Could not load OpenGL. Make sure that you have the latest drivers for your video card from the manufacturers web site. 
I looked up ATI web site and found this : Catalyst Window XP 5.1 driver. Can anyone tell me if this driver will help load OpenGL as I am completely lost with this kind of thing. Thanks tulla


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The default Microsoft drivers that are installed by the operating system don't support OpenGL graphics. But the drivers from ATI do. So if you get the Catalyst driver (The one containing the Control Center and requiring .NET framework is OK but not necessary), you can play games that use OpenGL.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yup, that's the driver you need to install to get OpenGL to run properly. It should be a pretty straightforward install, if you run into any problems, let us now. Good luck, and welcome to TSG!


----------



## tulla (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for the advice, the demo is up & running, but my grandson thinks i am rubbish at it. Thanks very much Mac


----------



## tulla (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi, when I first downloaded the driver from ATI at the end of the process a message came up saying
The application failed to initialize properly (0x0000135). Click to terminate the application.
I did this and as I said the game worked properly, but when I restarted the PC the same message appeared saying the application failed. How can I stop the message appearing. Thanks Mac


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I guess, as a first thing to try, boot into Safe Mode and reinstall the driver.


----------



## tulla (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Elvandil, I saw that you said the Control Centre was not neededso I uninstalled it & the message has gone. I did not do it at first because I thought it would take the ATI disply driver that was also installed at the same time. I told you I was green. Thanks a lot Mac


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The Control Center is only supported on some of the newest cards (I believe), while the Control Panel that is included with the smaller driver package works on all ATI cards.

Glad you got it figured out. No need to have something that you won't use---there's enough junk out there already.









It's also possible that you don't have the .NET framework installed. That is needed for the Control Center, but not for the Control Panel (It would have been nice if they had used completely different names for these features.)


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> The Control Center is only supported on some of the newest cards (I believe), while the Control Panel that is included with the smaller driver package works on all ATI cards.
> 
> Glad you got it figured out. No need to have something that you won't use---there's enough junk out there already.
> 
> ...


That causes the error. Same thing happend to me a few days ago when i got new card. Uninstall ATI controls/ and drivers, install .NET, then reinstall drivers and it will load.


----------

